
AirPlay 2 cracked, will allow multiroom play to non-supported speakers - daegloe
https://9to5mac.com/2019/12/05/airplay-2-cracked/
======
proxybop
Wow, wasn't expecting that to happen anytime soon. I wonder if Apple is
prepared to release AirPlay 3 to start the process all over again, or if they
will just eventually open-source the spec in defeat.

